# better then apple, cherry pie moonshine



## jamesngalveston (Dec 14, 2013)

made this today, and i think that i like it better then the apple pie.

CHERRY PIE MOONSHINE

Ingredients:
1gallon cherry juice
1gallons Cherry Cider
1-1/2 cup Granulated Sugar
1-1/2 cup Light Brown Sugar
4 packets Spiced Apple mix 
4 whole Cinnamon Sticks
2 whole cloves
1 Tbs Vanilla Extract
(1-1/4 bottles) 190-Proof Grain Alcohol (I use Everclear)

Preparations:
Combine all ingredients (except for the alcohol) in a large stock pot and bring to a boil.

Remove the pot from heat and let cool to room temperature. Remove the cloves, then add in the alcohol.

Immediately transfer to sterile mason jars (I use 9 1-quart jars). 

The concoction is ready for consumption, warm or cold! I store them in my beer fridge, but they will keep just fine in a cool dark place.

I estimate the final alcohol content to be about 40 proof.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Dec 14, 2013)

DANG!!!! That actually sounds fantastic!!!!!


----------



## toddrod (Aug 4, 2014)

Where do you get the Cherry juice and cider?


----------



## Alibi Wines (Jan 11, 2020)

I see the OP is no longer here.
I ran across this, and would love to make it, but can't find cherry cider off the shelf.
Has anyone made this?


----------



## franc1969 (Jan 14, 2020)

I haven't made this, but it does sound fun. I'd try something like the Vintners Harvest canned puree as a start, since I am not sure about cherry cider either. Is that intended as a cherry/apple blend, a hard cherry unfiltered juice, or something else?


----------



## salcoco (Jan 14, 2020)

cherry cider is hard cherry. should be able to find in liquor store next to hard lemonade or hard root beer.


----------



## BernardSmith (Jan 16, 2020)

Just made a batch of Vishniak (Cherry brandy) using sour cherry juice, orange blossom honey and vodka. It's very "more-ish" but the next batch I make I will add a little bit of vanilla and some hazelnuts


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 16, 2020)

BernardSmith said:


> It's very "more-ish"



As in, after drinking, everyone wants some more?


----------



## BernardSmith (Jan 16, 2020)

Precisely. if you have one sip, it demands that you have a second, and if you have a second , you just gotta take a third and if your glass is empty, you just gotta add some more.


----------



## franc1969 (Jan 17, 2020)

Sounds delicious! I have plans for a mead with added cherry juice already. Might have to add several cherry recipes to the list.


BernardSmith said:


> Just made a batch of Vishniak (Cherry brandy) using sour cherry juice, orange blossom honey and vodka. It's very "more-ish" but the next batch I make I will add a little bit of vanilla and some hazelnuts


----------



## JWT (Jan 17, 2020)

By 1 1/4 bottles of Everclear do you mean 750 liter bottles? Thanks JIM


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 17, 2020)

JWT said:


> By 1 1/4 bottles of Everclear do you mean 750 liter bottles? Thanks JIM



I am afraid you will not be getting an answer from James...


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 1, 2020)

i wish i had not seen this, i've got plans for quite a few dry rotted carboys, as far fetched as this sounds, it has gotten my attention, i wonder how smooth it is, i've always stuck with either pineapple or lemon to use with grain alcohol. welp i'll mark it, maybe near fall,,,


----------



## BrewerClub (Feb 2, 2020)

My aunt used to make cherries marinated in vodka in July of each year, by Christmas they were so delicious.


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 3, 2020)

BrewerClub said:


> My aunt used to make cherries marinated in vodka in July of each year, by Christmas they were so delicious.


were they smooth, rephrase, does cherry hide the alcohol bite away, when i drink sprists i can hang with anyone, but when i drink country wines i want it to kick like a mule but taste super smooth, thanks
Dawg


----------

